# Working Cub Cadet 104



## Gary P (Apr 28, 2021)

I have a Cub Cadet Model 104, working condition, with a snow plow blade attachment for sale . Approx. 52 years old. Engine does smoke a little. Use in yard about 4 days a week. Trying to find a fair price to sell.. Tractor is in Lynchburg Va.

Can send pictures and information via my email [email protected], if requested.

Would like to see activity on sales for a similar unit for the past ew years if possible.


----------

